# Detailing World 12 Days of Xmas Day 6 Bonus Prize - Car Gods Review



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Received my parcel not long after winning, bit of a mishap with the first one I received where the interior spray head had smashed and leaked the product within the case.
After speaking with Whizzer, the supplier organised for a full replacement to be sent out which was nice rather than just replacing the damaged item.


















All in all a nice kit, initially the packaging all looks good and I like the labelling and Greek god themed naming convention.

Thanks again to Tetrosyl for sending out a full replacement.

I'm not going to get chance to review every item at the same time so will be doing bits sporadically over the next few weeks.

p.s. as a gesture of good will, I will be arranging to donate the first parcel (minus the damaged item) to someone who hasn't been lucky enough to win anything in any of the christmas draws. Will be arranging something with whizzer shortly - good luck everyone.

Dan


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Ok so given ample opportunity to work on the car this weekend (not sure why but I must have been a good boy over Christmas) I thought I would try some of the Car Gods products from Tetrosyl and provide a bit of feedback for the eager readers on the forum.

So wanting to review as best as I can to help you all I thought I'd take a look at the website and product as a whole as well.

The car gods website looks pretty well put together with lots of nice graphics and information on all aspects of detailing, the range is based around a stage system with several products being available in each of the different stages. They sell merchandise and accessories too.

*The CarGods Website:* https://www.cargods54.com/

Although they appear to only sell on Amazon and I've heard Halfords, motorworld etc. you cannot purchase directly from their website.

*The Car Gods Stage System:*
*Stage 1:* Pre-Cleaning and Decontamination
*Stage 2:* Bodywork & Preparation
*Stage 3:* Hyaline & Purification
*Stage 4:* Protection & Restoration
*Stage 5:* Dressings & Renovation
*Stage 6:* Interior & Preservation

Within the prize that I received for the Xmas Competition there were products from the Stages 1, 2, 4, 5 & 6 so I tried to use as many of the 8 different products received.

*Pictures of various dirt on the car before any work undertaken.*

















As we're in the throes of winter and I've not had chance to give the car a clean since I got it a few months back I thought I would initially start with a blast of snow foam just to help remove some of the top layer of crud and give the fall out eliminator something to work with. As there was no Snow Foam type product in the prize I used some Auto Finesse Avalanche as I already had some left in the foam gun. I don't need to review that here but it was left for about 10 minutes to dwell and then pressure washed off.

















So here are my tools of choice for todays session as well as the two bucket method.









Here are the products contained within the prize

























They all came in a very nice valet bag









As mentioned before one of the spray heads in the first bag I received was smashed completely meaning the interior cleaner had leaked out everywhere, but as well upon inspection of that bag it seemed a lot of the stitching had broken (or not been correctly undertaken) so the handles look like they will very shortly pull off. I am in the process of fabric gluing and stitching these back on myself as obviously I don't want to give this to someone else in this condition.









*ONTO THE PRODUCT REVIEWS*
I'm going to review the Smell where possible, Ease of use (1 being I'm not very happy, 10 being I am very Happy), Amount of product used & General Comments and pictures if I managed to get some.

*STAGE 1 FALL OUT ELIMINATOR - GOD NAME ARES*









*Smell:* Distinctive of this type of product but certainly not as bad as other fall out removers I've smelt in the past.
*Ease Of Use:* I'd give this product an 8 out of 10 as it clearly does work, cling was good and it did stay on the wheel/bodyowrk well, however there was still some fallout on the wheels that could be seen afterwards with the IronX
*Amount of Product Used:* I had tried this slightly on a previous wash and it could be my own fault but I used up the entire bottle on wheels and bodywork of 1 and a half cars (below window height). Again, could be my fault for using too much product.
*General Comments & Pictures:* Product appeared to work well, turning the fall out purple as expected, as seen below I sprayed the wheel, left it to dwell for the required amount of time then pressure washed off. Thought I would then try Auto Finesses Iron Out to see if there was anything left (as I couldn't reuse the Car Gods product as it was all gone now) and the picture shows there was some remnants remaining.

































*STAGE 2 PURE SHAMPOO - GOD NAME PROTEUS*









*Smell:* Light smell of lemons I think.
*Ease Of Use:* 10 out of 10, mixed with warm water and then pressure washed the bucket to get more bubbles. Very good amount of suds this way, however would have created well had I put the shampoo in prior to the warm water without the pressure washer I expect.
*Amount of Product Used:* 3 capfulls per 5 litres (equates to about 15ml I think), easily enough in the large plasterers buckets that I used.
*General Comments & Pictures:* Very happy with this product, lots of suds and a nice slick wash. Appeared to clean well and didn't create lots of marks even when left to dry on the car slightly.

Bubbles remaining in wash bucket water even after 3 hours 









*STAGE 4 SPEED SHINE DETAILER - GOD NAME APHRODITE*
*Smell:* Very faint smell but I couldn't decide what it was.
*Ease of Use:* 10 out of 10, sprayed onto the car or onto the cloth, the product went on well and buffed off equally well. 
*Amount of Product Used:* 2 or 3 sprays per panel so minimal product used so far.
*General Comments & Pictures:* Went on and came off easily, provided a slight additional shine but certain other colours of car might show better results. Longevity and beading would need to be tested further.










*STAGE 4 DIAMOND CARNUBA WAX - GOD NAME ATHENA*
*Smell:* Unsure
*Ease of Use:* 10 out of 10, applied with a foam applicator pad, allowed to haze off then buffed off nicely. 
*Amount of Product Used:* Couple of dabs per panel, not used much.
*General Comments & Pictures:* Wanted to test the longevity so only did one rear panel in this product, then did the rest of the car with a mixture Colonite 476S and Auto Finesse Tripple. Will comment on Longevity at a later date.

*STAGE 5 WHEEL PERFECTION CLEANER - GOD NAME HERMES*
*Smell:* Identical to the Fall Out Eliminator
*Ease of Use:* N/A. 
*Amount of Product Used:* N/A
*General Comments & Pictures:* Smells identical to the Fall Out Eliminator, only stating to use on wheels rather than everywhere like the FO Eliminator did. As I'd already fully cleaned the car I didn't want to then use this and produce no viable results so will use this at a later date.

*STAGE 5 BLACK ANGEL TYRE SERUM - GOD NAME NYX*
*Smell:* A bit Rubbery
*Ease of Use:* 10 out of 10. Applied with a rag, applicator pad or sponge it went on well and was left to dry. No residue evident afterwards which was good. 
*Amount of Product Used:* Few spots of product per tyre, not much product used.
*General Comments & Pictures:* Product says to apply as many coats as is necessary to achieve the desired finish. I was happy with a single coat but might try two next time. 









*STAGE 6 INTERIOR DETAILER - GOD NAME AETHER*
*Smell:* Fresh smell
*Ease of Use:* 10 out of 10. Squirt on a microfibre and apply to interior panels. Only had some dirt marks as car is relatively new to me so has had a good interior clean from a detailer prior to me buying. Got the dirt/dust off nicely with no visible after marking.
*Amount of Product Used:* Only a few squirts needed in the end as interior wasn't very dirty.
*General Comments & Pictures:* Happy with this product, going to decant some into a small spray bottle and keep it in the car for ad-hoc children messes.

*STAGE 6 GLASS PERFECTION - GOD NAME ZEUS*
*Smell:* No Smell
*Ease of Use:* 8 out of 10. Squirt on a microfibre and apply to windows. Evaporated quickly but some of the water spots on the windows needed a bit of scrubbing so I've taken a couple of marks off. Haven't used it back to back with any of my other products though so I might find they all would've scored the same due to the hard water in my area.
*Amount of Product Used:* Only a few squirts per windows.
*General Comments & Pictures:* Again, pretty happy with this product and will keep a small decanted amount in the car for ad-hoc moments.

*FINAL THOUGHTS*
So there we have it, I hope you all appreciate the review, I have tried to remain unbiased, yes I know I mention a lot of Auto Finesse products in my review but I also wanted to try some of their products for the first time too and thought it would prove a nice comparison.

As for the Car Gods products, I'm very happy with the product range, think they've done a nice job of their branding and adding the god theme is quite a nice change from other manufacturers. Slightly disapointed in the quality of that Valet Bag and had I bought it I would definitely be returning for a replacment but Tetrosyl have already sent me a full replacment due to the broken bottle in the first package so full marks to them for doing that and not just replacing the single damaged item.

I'll be happy using these products again in future.

*OVERALL: 9 out of 10 on the happiness scale for me.*

*Final Picture of the car after the Saturday cleaning session.*


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to review the products.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

I'll see if I can do as comprehensive review as you too


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks a great range of products


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> looks a great range of products


It does mate. Not sure why tetrosyl got a bad name with lots of people in the past but the car gods brand seems like a good product so I'm happy using them. 
Checking on prices the 8 bottles i received totalled about 90 quid on amazon so not too bad for a full range of products.

Apologies this was posted using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Great review buddy, definitely some nice products there and car looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the review :thumb:


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks like they sell it as a kit for £50ish in Halfords.

Looking forward to giving them a go.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Not seen them in my local halfords.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

It's normally £75 but has 30% off currently bringing it in at £52.50.

https://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs...goryId=165671&productId=1581221&storeId=10001


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Super Review:thumb:,Halfords have been selling them for a while now.SJ.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> Great review buddy, definitely some nice products there and car looks stunning :thumb:


Thanks my mate

Apologies this was posted using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice review there fella :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

RandomlySet said:


> Very nice review there fella :thumb:


Thanks Mate, not a patch on the old youtube videos but I've got a face for Radio haha.


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Great review buddy :thumb:Going to give the pure shampoo a try soon.:detailer:


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

*Car Gods Kit*

Thought rather than starting a fresh thread I'd add my review to this one.

As some of you will be aware vsideboy won the Car Gods kit in the 12 days of Christmas draw but unfortunately one of the bottles leaked and Car Gods kindly sent him a full replacement set. Being the kind guy he is he offered up the spare kit on here and I won it.

My initial thoughts on un-boxing were that the squared off bottles were nice and I really like the triggers (I actually buy these triggers separate off eBay). In my opinion the branding/labelling is pretty good but for some reason it just misses the mark for me and I can't place my finger on why, however when I've walked past them in Halfords they do catch your eye! The instructions on the backs of the bottles are pretty comprehensive too and the shampoo even advocates the 2 bucket method.










I was trying to get hold of a small silver car to give all these products a go but unfortunately my sister has recently sold her silver A1 so I decided to try some of the products on my good ladies Fabia instead. Apologies for the lack of pictures but it was absolutely freezing out and the light was fading on me so I had to get a move on!

I managed to try the following products:- Pure Shampoo, Diamond Carnauba Wax, Speed Shine Detailer, Black Angel Tyre Serum & Glass Perfection. I didn't use the Wheel Cleaner as the wheels have recently been decontaminated and the car's paint is black so fallout removed doesn't show very well. (I'll give these a try on my red A6 at some point)

First up was the shampoo! As per the instructions I pressure washed the loose dirt away, I did however use my usual snow foam pre-wash as the car was absolutely loppy after a month of bad weather.










I added the shampoo to my bucket of warm water, the instructions say add 3 cap fulls but I found that a bit weak in my large bucket so ended up with 5 cap fulls in there. A quick agitation with the PW and a nice lather was revealed along with a pleasant scent which I quite enjoyed as my current products don't have a scent.










The shampoo seemed slick enough and cleaned well enough with my microfibre wash pad but didn't leave much lather on the panel which for me wasn't an issue but I know some people like to see where they've been.










After the wash a quick rinse revealed that this is indeed a pure shampoo as this car had no protection on and still didn't exhibit any hydrophobic behaviours following the shampoo's usage.










Overall I think the shampoo is a decent product especially if you want a "Pure Shampoo", the scent is lovely and it persists throughout the wash and at around £12 retail is about on the money for a high street available product. I'd buy it if I was in need of something that day.

After this I dried the car off and gave the wax a quick test on the bonnet.










I applied this using an applicator pad and left it around 7 minutes before giving it a quick swipe test and buffing off. You can see the hazing in the below picture. At this point the light was failing me so I had to get a move on for forgive me for the lack of pictures!










The bonnet of the fabia is full of swirls, bird lime marks and a few random scratches. This product definitely filled somewhat and improved the appearance of these and left behind a nice shine and a slick to the touch finish.

Once I'd finished with the bonnet I gave the tyre dressing a go, I used a coarse sponge applicator that came with a cheap tin of wax I'd been bought as a gift (I'll review the wax one day too as it won a mag test!).

I found I had to use a fair bit of product to get a decent finish but, it was easy to apply and seemed to dry to a satin finish fairly quickly.










I needed to give the windows inside a quick once over as the kids and dog had left marks allover and the missus had been using her hand to clear fog from the screen 










I was pretty impressed by the glass cleaner! 1 spray on the side windows was more than enough to remove finger and dog nose marks followed by a final buff with a waffle towel. The windscreen took 3/4 sprays but left me enough product on my towel to do the rear view mirror and vanity mirrors.

By this time is was getting pretty dark so sorry folks no pictures! The wing mirrors on the car had held some water following my wash/dry and had dripped down the doors leaving some water marks so I tried the speed detailer out. A nice fresh plush microfibre was used here. A quick spritz onto the panel followed by spreading the product then flipping the towel for a final buff. No complaints here! Product seemed to spread nicely, removed the marks and left a nice finish and added some slickness to the panel.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice review matey, glad you liked the products.

Sorry the labels were looking a little tatty, I presume the leaked interior spray moisture inside the case is to blame but could be wrong.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I did a quick search and not much conversation about Car Gods other than a few threads so for what it's worth I thought I'd share my experience of one of their products.

I popped down to my local Motorworld and picked up a couple of Poorboys products as they stock it. Saw this stuff, which stood out from the overall Car Gods range so picked it up.

It's called Holy Water and is basically a sealant. The packaging doesn't give much of an indication of what it does or how long it lasts but I was intrigued.










Since my other half bought a 'new' car I thought this was a good time to test it out. I gave the car a wash and just a simple wipe down with some Dodo Juice Lime Prime.

The instructions tell you to not use too much so literally two sprays per panel and a wipe, turned over and wiped with a dry part of the microfibre.










Can't knock the overall finish. I washed the car again the following weekend and applied a second coat. Seems to be lasting very well, the car hasn't been cleaned since and has done 400+ miles but still beading well.










If you need something to protect your car and you can get it off the shelf (maybe even discounted) this stuff is worth a look. I'll keep using it on our ML until the bottle runs out.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

The ML is looking very smart, Alex...and the beading looks rather good too.

Plus, the Holy Water is half price at Halfords at the moment.


----------

